# Framingham police reach state accreditation



## ScoopEmUp (Feb 10, 2011)

I saw that Framingham did reach official accreditation in 2005. It is on this site and it is quite commendable.

Does the public have access to their policies that led to accreditation? 

It is my understanding that accreditation has to be validated again every 3 years. Is Framingham up for review this year?

Thanks


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

you need to stop poking the bear before you end up with a permanent ban.. You're just looking to harass certain people on the FPD. 

Please close this thread before it turns into another shit storm?


----------

